# Enyawreklaw Pre Mixes



## Richio (17/11/16)

Enyawreklaw Pre-Mixed Concentrates 

*Now at reduced prices R250.00*
*Funfetti
*Stacio RY4U
*Rosky Milk
*Triple C's
*Cuprian
*Honey Dewwey
*Obsidian
*Rose Milk


Click Here

*Enjoy!!*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/16)

Richio said:


> *I guess its a Thursday of Pre Mixes *
> 
> *Enyawreklaw pre mixed concentrates now available in stock*.
> *Funfetti
> ...


Do you guys plan to offer the option to have them pre mixed?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

OP Updated


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/10/17)

Nice one... I trust Obsidian and Rose milk will come soon...!?


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

Coming soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (26/10/17)

Richio said:


> Coming soon


Do you offer the option to have it pre mixed with vg pg and nicotine?


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

Hi @Vape_r 

We don't have that option as yet but if you keen, I will include it as an added option on the site.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (26/10/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Vape_r
> 
> We don't have that option as yet but if you keen, I will include it as an added option on the site.
> .


I'll definitely be keen when the obsidian arrives please


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

No problem. As soon as the others arrive I will put together a bundle where you can choose for us to mix it for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (1/11/17)

OP Updated with 2 New Flavours


----------



## Vape_r (1/11/17)

Richio said:


> No problem. As soon as the others arrive I will put together a bundle where you can choose for us to mix it for you.


Any update on this bud?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/11/17)

Following for this too


----------



## Richio (1/11/17)

Hi @Vape_r 

We have added this option to Obsdian, more to follow. Which flavour do you have in mind so i can get it done 1st.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/11/17)

Rosemilk please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (1/11/17)

Done @SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Vape_r
> 
> We have added this option to Obsdian, more to follow. Which flavour do you have in mind so i can get it done 1st.


Order placed!!


----------



## skola (2/11/17)

Hey @Richio, 

I noticed that the recommended VG/PG ratio when mixing Rosemilk is 60/40 with a flavour % of 15%. If i were to mix it at 70/30, would I have to adjust the flavour % at all? 
Not sure if @method1 can comment in this thread as well.

Thanks.


----------



## method1 (2/11/17)

skola said:


> Hey @Richio,
> 
> I noticed that the recommended VG/PG ratio when mixing Rosemilk is 60/40 with a flavour % of 15%. If i were to mix it at 70/30, would I have to adjust the flavour % at all?
> Not sure if @method1 can comment in this thread as well.
> ...



No you will be fine, steep will just take a little longer, but this one is a steeper anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## skola (2/11/17)

method1 said:


> No you will be fine, steep will just take a little longer, but this one is a steeper anyway


Thanks @method1, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

